# Penis enlarger



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

The wife suggested I get myself one of those Penis enlargers,

so I did.....

she's 21 and her name's Lucy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: has she got a sister


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

More importantly has it worked :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

bigdodge said:


> More importantly has it worked :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can't see any reason why not .... unless she's one from the "Thai Girls Threesome" joke. :lol:


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

